# New to Archery



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

welcome to AT ,and your new addiction :darkbeer:


lots of helpful people here



i was a OTR truck driver also , i used to take my bow and a target and shoot before i went to sleep at the rest stops


----------



## treehugger12 (Aug 24, 2007)

I think you have picked up a good sport. Dont be afraid to ask lots of question and have fun learning and shooting.

best of luck.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2007)

treehugger12 said:


> I think you have picked up a good sport. Dont be afraid to ask lots of question and have fun learning and shooting.
> 
> best of luck.


Thank you,
I was down shooting earlier today, and the guys at the range talked me into shooting at the regionals tonight, little nevous, but looking forward to it at the same time.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Ross. Have fun here.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Rosco said:


> Hi all,
> My Name is Ross, also called Rosco and a few other choice names.
> I just got into Archery about a month and a half ago here in Winnipeg, and all by fate. We had decided to sign the kids up for some lessons and we discovered that we could rent equipment and lanes to shoot also.
> 
> ...



nice choice of bows:darkbeer:

but red river, I mean could you not find a better club:wink::tongue::wink::bartstush::behindsof


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

well howdy Rosco. you should have a great time in this sport!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome to a life long addiction buddy, you are in for a hell of a ride!

Since you are in the 'Peg', go over to Heights Archery shop and look up a buddy of mine, Andy. Helluva great guy, and not a bad shooter either. Tell him Peter sent you over and he won't be getting any more bows if he doesn't take good care of you!!:darkbeer:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Ross its a addiction for life but don't give up the truck take the bow with you theres a range every where you will allways be welcome and targets fit under your bunk nicely ENJOY


----------



## shawn.rees (Mar 3, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Hey there,

Although I'm a traditional shooter, I think it's great that you found this sport or it found you. I think you'll discover that the addiction only gets worse the longer you are in the sport.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*shawn*

is this the shawn from yorkcounty.if so i see your really kicking butt.keep it going.bernie


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2007)

cheaplaughs said:


> is this the shawn from yorkcounty.if so i see your really kicking butt.keep it going.bernie


What,Who ?


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry misread the previous post.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*good shoot'n*

nice sharing the butt with you last night rosco. you did really well for your first tournment. Hope to see you at the mts center on the 29th


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Nut House! Have fun with the ADDICTION!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*welcome to AT .....*

I know you'll find everything you need to keep you going right here


----------



## slamjammer1 (Sep 7, 2005)

This is the best archery site on the internet. Ask a question, get an answer. Welcome to archery and At.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2007)

cdhunter said:


> nice sharing the butt with you last night rosco. you did really well for your first tournment. Hope to see you at the mts center on the 29th


Thanks had a blast, was getting a little sore towards the end, hope to be there on the 29th, 
thanks to all for the welcome:darkbeer:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*welcome*

shoot straight and be happy whoops darn 8 oh well next arrow:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Welcome to a sport of endless enjoyment and equall frustration!

Hope to see you out at the MB provincials on the 29th.

keep practicing!

Allan


----------



## pupper (Jul 5, 2006)

HI Rosco, I live next door to you in BC.
congrats on the new hobby, you will like the IBEP course, very informative.
There are many technical issues with bowhunting and having a community of archers is very helpful, its helped me over the years a ton.
If you want to have some archery reference material this site has a great deal of info:
http://www.huntingtipsandtricks.com/p/Bow_Hunting_Articles


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2007)

pupper said:


> HI Rosco, I live next door to you in BC.
> congrats on the new hobby, you will like the IBEP course, very informative.
> There are many technical issues with bowhunting and having a community of archers is very helpful, its helped me over the years a ton.
> If you want to have some archery reference material this site has a great deal of info:
> http://www.huntingtipsandtricks.com/p/Bow_Hunting_Articles


I think you must have me mixed up with another Rosco, I haven't live in BC in 16 years and that was up in Dawson Creek. Can always use anothe freind out at the beach :darkbeer:


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2007)

pupper said:


> HI Rosco, I live next door to you in BC.
> congrats on the new hobby, you will like the IBEP course, very informative.
> There are many technical issues with bowhunting and having a community of archers is very helpful, its helped me over the years a ton.
> If you want to have some archery reference material this site has a great deal of info:
> http://www.huntingtipsandtricks.com/p/Bow_Hunting_Articles


I think you must have me mixed up with another Rosco, I haven't live in BC in 16 years and that was up in Dawson Creek. But ICan always handle another freind out at the beach :darkbeer:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome, i think you picked a great thing to get get addicted to


----------

